# 22 Hornet Rifle



## late.runner (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Does anyone have firsthand experience with the accuracy of the Browning Micro Hunter in 22 Hornet or the CZ 527 American in the same caliber? I've narrowed my search down to these two, and would like to get a better sense of how well I can expect either to shoot. I read positive comments about CZ's in general, and nothing either way on the Browning, but no specifics on either.

I have looked at both at the dealer's, and prices are in the same ballpark. I guess from the hype on CZ's in general and the lack of availability of the Browning's I'm leaning toward the CZ. My reservations in going ahead with the CZ is that it's not floated or bedded while the Browning is. Triggers on both are adjustable, and by the time I pay to float the barrel on a CZ, the price will be quite a bit more than the Browning.

Accuracy is my ultimate goal, and anyone with specific experience with either rifle/caliber would be a great help.

Thank you,

Laterunner


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

PM longshot, he is loading for a CZ in 22 Hornet. I know he likes that rifle.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

let us know what you get and how it shoots. i have a spot in my heart for hornets, and cz's.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a Browning Micro in 22 Hornet and the rifle shoots a lot better than I do. It is a tack driver. I've never shot a CZ so I know nothing about them other than they have a very good reputation. I've also not shot any factory loads through my rifle but I have hand loads that will give me clover leafs and others that will go moa plus or minus 1/4 inch. Depends on what the gun likes. Hornady 40 grain Vmax ahead of 12.0 grains of Lil'Gun is giving me 2641 fps with .4, sometimes .3 inch groups. My gun really likes this combo.

The only complaint I have about the Browning is the magazine set up. You have to release the floor plate to snap the magazine out and the magazine only holds three rounds. Nothing difficult about that but I would prefer a magazine that simply snapped into place. The plus side of this magazine set up is it is flush and adds to the rifles lines and the magazine is long enough to allow longer bullets to be used that is not possible on some other Hornets.

I think the mistake a lot of shooters make with the Hornet is they try to drive it at .223 velocities. Keep it at Hornet velocities and you will enjoy the gun. If more speed is desired then in my opinion move up to the .223 round. Hornets are scarce in my part of the country and the browning is the rarest of all. Not many people shoot them and I suspect it is because of the talk of reloading difficulties. I've never had a problem with reloading the Hornet except to discover a cheap electronic scale was a must as a 1/10 of a grain makes a lot of difference with this round. Which ever rifle you choose I'm sure you will enjoy the Hornet.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

My friend just bought a CZ last month, pretty wood, he is not a shooter, just a farmer that wanted a small rifle for critter control. so I borrowed it to sight it in for him, well, I was impressed, it shot factory ammo into 1/2 inch groups at 75 yards( the range he wanted it zeroed at!) so i would say if you buy and it shoots like his you will be very happy, not all guns need to be free floated and bedded to shoot, they are options you will have if it doesn't, and you can do them yourself! I like his CZ!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> I think the mistake a lot of shooters make with the Hornet is they try to drive it at .223 velocities.


i actualy found just the opposite. my gun shot best at max loads. if i remember right i was shooting 13.5 gr of lil gun under the 40 gr vmax, and my gun shot under .25". same with the 35 gr'ers, but max load of h110.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> i actualy found just the opposite. my gun shot best at max loads. if i remember right i was shooting 13.5 gr of lil gun under the 40 gr vmax, and my gun shot under .25". same with the 35 gr'ers, but max load of h110.


13.5 grains of Lil'Gun is a K-Hornet load. Nevertheless that load for a a 40 grain V-Max and the max load of H110 for a 35 grainer is still at just a tad over 3,000 fps, if it can even reach that speed. That's still over 670 fps short of the of the .223 with same bullet and max loads. Opposite?


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

cwoparson said:


> > i actualy found just the opposite. my gun shot best at max loads. if i remember right i was shooting 13.5 gr of lil gun under the 40 gr vmax, and my gun shot under .25". same with the 35 gr'ers, but max load of h110.
> 
> 
> 13.5 grains of Lil'Gun is a K-Hornet load. Nevertheless that load for a a 40 grain V-Max and the max load of H110 for a 35 grainer is still at just a tad over 3,000 fps, if it can even reach that speed. That's still over 670 fps short of the of the .223 with same bullet and max loads. Opposite?


Neb-Bo,

I don't have any experiance with the CZ or Browning. I know everybody that owns a CZ loves them.

The reason I'm speaking up is to make an example of the ATTACK posting Mr. Parson is very fond of doing.

He got me stuck in the corner. I just ignore him now, wanted to just let you know that he likes to jump on peoples backs with false data.

Next he will tell you that the 22WMR carries more energy than the Hornet.

I love the Hornet, prefer the K chambering and have just begun accurizing a Ruger 77/22.

How do you like the H110 ? ever played with Win 291 ??

Norm


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

late.runner, when I suggested you contact longshot it was because he has a CZ in a hornet. I know you did that. I don't have experience with the CZ, but I have loaded the hornet since 1958. Always check the manuals as some of the things you read on the internet can fill your face with shrapnel. 
Try this site:
http://data.hodgdon.com/cartridge_load.asp
I did nearly all my reloading for the Winchester model 73 which I have inherited from my father and have already passed to one of my sons. 
The hornet has a thin case and pushing it will reduce case life drastically. It's true that some rifles like my 300 Win Mag like to be maxed out, but they are the exception. Most like to be reduced. The whole reason for the hornet is cheap reloads, not as much muzzle blast, etc. If you want screeching hot loads look for a different caliber. If you want less noise, no recoil, loads that only require 10 to 12 grains of powder, then the hornet is your cartridge.
I am an old guy and most of my experience with the 22 hornet involved Hercules 2400. It may be old school, but because of it in a hornet there are a lot of hearts out on the prairie that no longer beat.
Oh, I should tell you that I was ten years old when I started loading the hornet with one of those old Lee kits that you use a hammer to reload. Nothing sets your nerves on edge like seating a primer with a hammer and punch.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> The reason I'm speaking up is to make an example of the ATTACK posting Mr. Parson is very fond of doing.
> 
> He got me stuck in the corner. I just ignore him now, wanted to just let you know that he likes to jump on peoples backs with false data.


What attack posting? It was a simple conversation until you showed up. I challenge you to produce this false information you say I posted. I suspect neb_bo misunderstood me to say don't load the Hornet to max which I did not. What I said was don't try to push it to .223 velocities because it won't work. I never got you stuck in a corner. You done that to yourself with claims that wern't possible. If you can't join the conversation in a respectful manner, why don't you just stay out. :eyeroll:

neb_bo if it appeared I was being confrontational then I apologize. I don't believe I appeared that way and it certainly wasn't my intent.


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

The .22hornet is a very accurate rifle using the right loads regardless. I shot my first deer in ND with this caliber.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

cwo- that actualy did sound a little confrontational, but nevertheless, i wasnt saying i was getting 223 velocity from my loads, i just meant that the loads that shot best were max loads, from the faster(velocity wise, not burn rate) of the suitable hornet powders.

tyrant- i liked the h110 loads for the 35 gr bullets, but they did eat cases. they are at the top of the pressure chart for a hornet, and as im sure youve experienced, hornet cases dont last long anyways. i was only getting 3 loads out of some cases with h110 before i would get a head seperation or cracked neck. and no, it wasnt because i was overloading them, each charge was weighed, hornet cases are just prone to it. when i get another hornet set up, im gonna anneal all my cases.

ever played with Win 291 ??

do you mean w-296? if so, ive never tried it, but i was going to when i ran out of lil gun. according to the data, there are some good loads with this powder.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Well since my comment was don't try to make the hornet shoot at .223 velocities and you said "I actually found just the opposite", I guess we simply misunderstood what the other said.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Neb bo

I ment 291, some pards of mine mentioned it being very good in the K - hornet.

CWO, Rock on ! Know it all......

Norm


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i guess ive never read anything on 291. i guess im gonna go check that out.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> i guess ive never read anything on 291


Might be because Winchester doesn't make a 291 powder.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Crap !

I had membered wrong.

WW 296 is the huckleberry...
Norm


----------



## aaronleefreeman (Jun 25, 2008)

I've recently acquired a CZ 527 22 Hornet. The best load so far is 12.5 grains of Lil Gun pushin' a 35 grain Hornady V-Max bullet. It's grouping around 1/2" with this load. The worst accuracy with this rifle is pretty good with 1 1/2" groups. Also, the set trigger is great and the stock is custom quality. I also had a Ruger 77/22 Hornet that I could never get good groups from.


----------

